# ich



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

i got a few puffers off a member that had ich... put them in my tank treated the fish.... thought the ich was gone... i cranked the heat up and put my last four pouches of med I had left in my 72 gal tank... just wondering if theres a cheap way of dealing with this if the last pouches fail.... the pouches of med are like a buck a peice.... so any help here would be great... salt? is the best i can come up with


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Here a good link how to treat Ichthyophthirius.

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fa006


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*salt*

don't recommend salt to your puffer..it will kill it.. unless your puffer is ment for brackish water...turning up your temp. would be a good start to control ich!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

temp up x2!!


----------

